# Breeding orange barbs?



## Kindredfyre (Jul 31, 2006)

My hubby has a 50gal with various colors of barbs and a pleco and some ghost shrimp. He's wanting to start to try breeding the orange barbs but doesn't know how to go about trying to accomplish this. I've bred bettas before, but nothing more. Any ideas?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Barbs are relatively easy. Give them the right conditions and you'll have more then you want 
We run the largest fish wholesale in the N.E. and unfortunately I've never heard of an orange Barb. Do you know the real name, or possibly have a picture we could ID it from? I have several articles on different barbs, and will be glad to share  But they run from easy to difficult, so it would be better to know what exactly you have.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

OOO id like to know how to do this as well. I have tiger barbs


----------



## Kindredfyre (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, in the store we got them from it says "albino tigar barb." They are not white by any means, but look just like a tigar barb as far as size and shape go, but are orange with maybe a couple white bands and many have red tipped fins. 
The two we think are male and female spend most of their time together and they look like they're "kissing" and swim in circles nose to tailfin. They are the biggest in the tank now so it's easy to keep track of them.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

yea, ive never heard of an orange barb, but yea, albino barbs are orangish with really light orange stripes. All barbs can be kept together except for the tinfoil barb, gets too big and agressive.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Those would indeed be albino tiger barbs.


----------

